# James Arthur Vineyards



## Malkore (Mar 17, 2009)

Just north of Lincoln, Nebraska is a small vineyard, James Arthur Vineyards.

I plan to take their tour this spring or summer.

I have bought two of their 'meads' which are actually more like an apple wine base with some honey fortification.

I don't think I would consider them true meads, but they were tasty and definitely suitable for a desert wine.

(I'll look for other wines they put out , and will update my post with those reviews).


----------



## jtstar (Feb 23, 2010)

Malkore said:


> Just north of Lincoln, Nebraska is a small vineyard, James Arthur Vineyards.
> 
> I plan to take their tour this spring or summer.
> 
> ...



You might want to try and take a road trip to northeast nebraska where we have oldest winery in the state at Pierce Ne. called Cuthills Vineyard and then there is one in Hartington Ne called Nissen Vineyards


----------

